# X-Trail Roof Racks



## lifesmith (Dec 30, 2012)

I am a new member picking up my 2005 Xtrail this week and it will need a few aftermarket additions. Does any aftermarket companies have cross rails that look similar to the OEM rails or are at least aerodynamic in design?


----------



## vinicus (Sep 1, 2012)

*roof rack*

The Rhino – Rack should be just what you are looking for, and
i think their load capacity might be higher then the nissan ones.

Roof Rack for 2005 Xtrail by Nissan | etrailer.com


----------

